

3D Programming with JavaScript - TOWK
http://blog.prolificidea.com/?p=39

======
weavie
Every time I think of a new hobby project I want to start I think about
learning a new language alongside. Inevitably before I start a library or
tutorial comes along that brings it back to Javascript.

~~~
kipple
This is one of my favorite aspects of JS. It won't win many prizes for its
language design, but the community of people and the proliferation of projects
& libraries is worth a little struggle.

------
TOWK
Soon, the programs for our space shuttles will be coded with JS :P

------
poseid
nice overview!

